# Cerwin Vega EL-36 "EARTHQUAKE" First impression



## oOOBillO0o (Sep 19, 2008)

Bottom line up font the name says it all.







Cerwin Vega EL-36 "EARTHQUAKE

While I am waiting for my BFD I can't hold off but post now my initial impression, let me digress.

My situation: I wanted a subwoofer that can match to my Klipsch LaScala's already powerful offering with out spending over $1000 for the whole setup.

I looked at the Epik Conquest, Danley Sound Labs DT20, Dayton 15" Titanic then HSU, SVS, Adire Audio, TC sounds and other DIY flavors. 

The former busted my budget but on paper and word of mouth were/are quite a offering. The latter required man hours to allocate instead of dollars. Moreover, I no longer have access to all the shop tools and equipment I once used, when I made several iterations of my own DIY speaker and subwoofer brew.

Thus I began seeking high output and high sensitivity subwoofers with a reasonable price. This led me to pro sound equipment, as they are required to pump out the SPL for what ever program material passes thru their voice coils. My primary apprehension was that pro sound subs never seem to offer much "rated" frequency below 40hz thus not really providing and extreme low frequency response. The other was sound quality, ostensibly pro stuff seems crude and whenever you really hear pro sound gear it's loud. Third was integration to Consumer gear. Well besides all that combined with a $499.99 clearance at Guitarcenter I took the plunge with this Behemoth. 

I have always been fascinated by "acoustic" nozzles or Horns. and **** the Klipsch are already a 3 way fully horn loaded system.. I though why not add a horn loaded sub to round it out. Its got the supposed sensitivity rating of 106dB and the "good enough for the girls I go out with" 30hz bass response 

I spent an additional $199 for the Behringer A500 and $49.99 for the Samson S-convert and about $30 in cables.

I could go on about the amp and the impedance matcher and why I picked them and I don't want to focus on them but they are bargains at any rate.

Fast forward thru the thrill of un boxing and feeling like a kid at christmas past all the processor set-up and quasi mic test with the included with my current HT gear to the moment I put Toy story 2's opening scene on the screen. 

I pause the player just after Zorg blasts Buzz Light Year's torso to a crisp. 

In the 15 months I spent in Iraq getting blasted by IED after IED I have never experienced something so true to the blasts that I felt with Cerwin Vega Earthquake. 

One might cruely jab and say that I might not have that much to hear with and is a valid supposition. Furthermore, I do not subscribe to product evangelism, though I do know all the good ones. Still I have no true hifi credibility thus my only reference is to a real explosion. I have been into Hifi, Hometheater, and subwoofers for 11 years. I have heard B&W 800 and Wilson Audio Grand Slamms, the Velodyne DD15 to the DIY IB subs. But for Less than $800 this is great fun.

Also as an engineer by education I know some of you are looking for concrete numbers and not some wordy statements that would make even blowing your nose seem.. over the top. Patience, my SPL meter is in storage from when I deployed and the BFD isn't here yet.. I can tell you roughly that my listening room is untreated and sub 3000 ft^3. 

Wraping this up I am a satisfied customer. LFE and Bass are certainly and asset to music and movies and this product surely delivers that to the consumer, pro or not pro.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to hear you're enjoying the sub. I've always been curious as to how a folded horn would perform in a HT setting. Looking forward to your measurements to see how it does in the 20 hz range.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

These pro-subs have some amazing punch. Their only problem might be below 30 Hz for movies. But for music who cares??


----------



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

<20Hz is way overrated. Some of these people endorsing these <20Hz fads even would go so far as to not even call that a subwoofer. 

With good placement, you are probably getting decent numbers into the low 20's and balls to the wall performance above that. Regardless of any numbers, you are pleased with the results and thats entertainment value!


----------

